# Young and Eager



## dante Salanii (Dec 22, 2017)

So i am still 17 but i work about 50hrs a week in the kitchen at my work and at my boarding school and i am willing to work hard but i want people to start to notice help


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, to be noticed you have to speak up. The squeaky wheel gets the grease!

Clean something that needs cleaning without being told to.

Chef, I finished that, what next?
Chef, could you show me how to make something you haven't made in a long time?
Chef, what do you think I need to learn?
Chef, would you consider letting me make the _______ by myself?
Chef, would you show me how you order in supplies?
Chef, how can I do this more efficiently/faster?
Chef, can you show me how you put together a menu for a special event. (New year, Easter, birthdays, etc.)
Chef, what should I read?
Chef, Chef, Chef!!!

Understand that you have to complete required work before asking these questions!

The chef should get the message you are there to learn and you will get noticed.

Good luck!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_EXACTLY_ what that guy said ... but it's better in the *NAVY*.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

iceman said:


> _EXACTLY_ what that guy said ... but it's better in the *NAVY*.


Making popcorn...
:emoji_wrestlers:

mimi


----------

